# Fred Bear



## forum73 (Mar 21, 2010)

He was the coolest dude ever. I watched a video of him earlier and he seems like the most down to earth guy. Very cool.


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

I met Fred just for a few minutes in 1977 I had just finished shooting my first perfect animal round at the Clemson NFAA nationals. I was shooting a Jennings Arrowstar, Fred shook my hand and congratulated me right on the course. He obviously knew I hadn't used a bear brand bow but it didn't matter. He seemed very genuine. A bear salesman told me one time that Fred believed if something was good for archery, it would be good for Bear Archery.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Fred was the real deal, did the word hero justice.

When you told him a joke, those big shoulders would rock with laughter.... I miss that most about Fred's passing. He was always smiling and laughing.


----------

